# tshirts (number and type) to purchase when starting out



## stf_ceo (Dec 9, 2010)

How many tshirts and what sizes should you purchase when just starting your business and developing brand keeping in mind money is limited?


----------



## JimGilbert (Jul 9, 2010)

In my limited experience I have found that most all orders are for Large and XLarge shirts. 

Are you going to be printing for others or having your designs printed?


----------



## stf_ceo (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm printing my own designs to start. How long have you been the tshirtbiz?


----------



## HANDPRINTstore (Jun 3, 2010)

when i first started i got
2s
3m
8l
7xl

of each main color (white/black/gray/royal/navy/red/green/gold)

That took care of my inventory for web orders, it pretty much covers anything anyone might want. As business picks up you can start increasing those numbers and carrying XXLs and youth sizes. At the moment i carry about 25-30 of each size for white/black and 10-12 on all others (blk / wht shirts will always be the most popular in my opinion.. one because it's the cheapest, the other, because everyone likes black Ts)

goodluck


----------



## stf_ceo (Dec 9, 2010)

What brand of tshirts?


----------



## TopseyCret (Jun 4, 2010)

M L Xl..in flat numbers like 5 10 15..
Much easier to keep track..


----------



## stf_ceo (Dec 9, 2010)

Any specific brand I should focus on?


----------



## HANDPRINTstore (Jun 3, 2010)

Anvil or Gildan are you entry level shirts

to be more specific the g5000s which are the lighter weight (cheaper) 5.6oz

as you begin to have higher profile customers who you want to impress with a nicer shirt, move up to the g2000 (6.1oz) and eventually you can look into upgrading those


----------



## stf_ceo (Dec 9, 2010)

What are your thoughts on starting with American Apparel?


----------



## cv.graphink (Nov 25, 2010)

Gilden, Anvil, or Next Level Apparel


----------



## blankCLOTHING (Feb 20, 2008)

stf_ceo said:


> What are your thoughts on starting with American Apparel?


If you have the money for it, do it. AA is good from what I hear. I tried gildan and it's a terrible fit, I now use Anvil 779's. They fit better, but ill probably upgrade once I start selling more.


----------



## JimGilbert (Jul 9, 2010)

stf_ceo said:


> I'm printing my own designs to start. How long have you been the tshirtbiz?


Since you will be printing your own designs you will be the one deciding what color of shirts to use. 

I would break down the sizes like HANDPRINTstore says and you should be OK. The quantity is up to you based on how many you expect to sell, taking into account minimum order amounts and/or price points. I am fortunate enough to be very close to one of the bigger wholesalers so I can get shirts within a couple of hours after I place an order so I don't have to stock anything. But I keep black/white/gray on hand which are the most popular here.

I have only been in the biz for 4 months.


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

You need to know our target audience (general, men, women, children), style (there's a huge difference between a standard tee and a fashion tee), and several other factors. 

What we pick won't meet your needs. Sanmar, Bodek, and others will actually provide you a size distribution of sales, which should help with a "generic" view.


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

i struggle w/this every time i place an order. my customer business needs change from venue to venue. @ some conferences, i need smalls & mediums & others i need more xl & xxl, etc.


----------



## ReelHard (Nov 12, 2010)

Depending on where you live and who you use can really help with inventory. Im close to the supplier and can have shirts delivered the next day which helps with not stocking shirts sizes that are not fast sellers.


----------

